# Anglers Cautioned as Reservoir Releases Planned in ND



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anglers Cautioned as Reservoir Releases Planned

State, federal and local agencies will release up to five feet of water from several reservoirs in southeastern North Dakota to accommodate for anticipated high inflows in the Red and James river drainages.

Gene Van Eeckhout, southeast district fisheries supervisor for the North Dakota Game and Fish Department in Jamestown, said water levels are or will be drawn down at Lake Ashtabula, Lake LaMoure, Clausen Springs, Dead Colt Creek and Brewer Lake.

"Dissolved oxygen levels are adequate in all these reservoirs, so there should not be any concerns about fish winterkill," Van Eeckhout said. "With the projected runoff, these water bodies should all be full after the spring runoff."

Anglers fishing these reservoirs should be aware of weakened ice conditions due to the projected draw down.


----------

